# how to slice these maples



## davduckman2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

my sawyer hasnt gotten here yet just wondering how any of you would slice these up to get the best out of them. the narly ones super hard and extremly dense and has knobs and blobs all the way up. the other spalted ambrosia is hugh with a hugh crotch. have others the same.there all 10 to 12 feet logs just dont want to screw up the cuts , feed back please duckman


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, this is one of those questions that will get you 10 different answers. If they were mine I would make some clean up cuts to remove some of the stuff that's sticking out and to try and make them a little more round, not so much the big knobs but more like branches. I would flat saw that stuff as it is loaded with ambrosia and will look the best flat sawn. Crotches I always try to saw flat also so as to yeild the most crotch board material. When I mill logs I usually mill 5/4 for boards and mill some 10/4 as you always need thick stock for something, like table legs and tops. I wouldn't get to carried away with the trimming though, the sawyer will be able to trim it quickly with his band mill for the best yield. I csm so I need a fairly flat surface for my first cuts or the slabbing brackets don't like to sit flat and sturdy. My first cut is most important.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks to me like you are going to get some super nice wood out of those. Wood deserving of someone called SUPER quacker. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks to me like you are going to get some super nice wood out of those. Wood deserving of someone called SUPER quacker. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


Ah ha ha! You quack me up:rofl2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks to me like you are going to get some super nice wood out of those. Wood deserving of someone called SUPER quacker. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



thanks mike lots of nice figured FLAT stuff i wonder who likes flat stuff hmmmmmmmmm ill have to check my records. i know theres someone i need to get some to.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe make a couple of passes on a nice ambrosia piece the thickness of a large flat rate box, then you can chunk it up and seal it and sell it to the turners!


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 15, 2012)

Pic #1 rotate log so end check is parallel to blade and try to isolate it to one board. 
Pic #2 it looks as if there is going to be a fair amount of included bark in the crotch, discuss this and get feed back from sawyer, it may be better to mill it how it sits on photo.
Pic#3 looks like a three crotch one there. Draw a straight line from bottom pith to pith on left and cut parallel to that line. 
Pic #4 I would cut that one in half right around where that chain mark is in order to straighten out this one out. Put a straightedge between the two bumps on either side and mill on that plane to get the most curl in each slab. 
Hard to tell conclusively from pics, but this is based on what I saw in pics. Hope it helps a little.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe make a couple of passes on a nice ambrosia piece the thickness of a large flat rate box, then you can chunk it up and seal it and sell it to the turners!



will do greg if i can find any nice stuff theres 24 logs ill find somthin for the fellas you bet


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

sorta


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

lol fat and ugly ---i got a guy workin for me likes em like that too ohhh wait a minute were talkin about wood wernt we oppps


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Being a flat stock kind of guy I would cut some 3'' thick slabs. Be careful though the alien loves them thick and ugly :teethlaugh:


I betcha gun stock makers would like some 3" thick crotch wood too! 3" would make for some nice turnings as leftovers from the gun stock after you cut it out. Only bad thing about 3" stock is the dry time. I love leftovers, even with wood, yum.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

sounds good too greg i saw that ambrosia maple gun stock the other day on here gota have one.  dave


----------

